# iPhone 3G, 3GS or HTC HD2?



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi folks,

Both phones in our house are due for upgrades in the 2 weeks but I'm still debating what phone to get.

Is there a noticeable difference in the iphone 3G and 3GS?

Would you prefer the iphone to the HTC and why?

I think the HTC is edging to the front of the list for me at the minute on the grounds of cost, the brighter screen and I like the look of having mobile outlook on my phone!

iphone has it for the apps.

I've been using an ipod touch daily for a few years now and love it though really the most work it does it checking my email in bed when I haven't the laptop handy, checking facebook and reading the news! All things the HTC could do. I very rarly listen to music on the move with it.

Thanks for the advice

Stevie


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is the HD2 winmo? If so... I would wlak away  never got on with windows mobile, just doesn't work with touch screen without a pen.

The HTC Hero however, is AMAZING! And android 2.0 is on the horizon


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Just bought the wife a iphone 3GS for her birthday next week, I've been setting it up before she sees it and have to say its a lovely bit of kit the way it works.

Depends what you want from a phone I guess, with the iPhone there is NO doubt your paying to have 'it'. Apps look good though and it seems to do eveything you would need. The 3gS has a better camera / video and faster with apprently a better GPS system.

Ive had Orbits with Windows 6 and currently have a Nokia E71.


Have to say I 'm tempted with the iPhone when mines up for renewal.


Also whats the new Nokia one? 8500 or something 32g and it takes extra memory.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a 3G and I've had a tinker with a 3GS and it is noticeably quicker IMO.

Windows Mobile is a no no for me. Had two HTC phones with it on now and both were rubbish.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

If its just for emails ever considered a Blackberry Bold 9700?? 

I went from an iphone to one and cant say i regret it one bit. 

Better battery life and emails are far better.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> If its just for emails ever considered a Blackberry Bold 9700??
> 
> I went from an iphone to one and cant say i regret it one bit.
> 
> Better battery life and emails are far better.


Blackberry fanboy now is it


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

3gs all the way...


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

If the option of a 3GS is there over a 3G then you would be nuts not to go for the newer model. 

You have an ipod touch as you say so the only real difference is that you will be able to make calls on this new device - not much point if you ask me.

The HTC is a great phone - very capable indeed. 

As a blackberry user I can suggest a look at the 9700 as Grizzle said. Not many apps in comparison to the iphone but a great phone for ease of use when emailing.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

What's all the fuss about the hd2 not working without a pen because it has winmo?

Works fine for me, even with my fat fingers!

For me, being windows based, it means the phone has folders, copy, paste etc just like a desktop/laptop - so it is dead easy to use.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Puntoboy said:


> Blackberry fanboy now is it


sook me. lol


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

I've got a 3gs, and its fantastic.
The only thing that p!sses me off about it is i cant get delivery reports on my text messages. I thought this would be a standard feature as every other phone I've ever owned does it! Also you cant tell what time received messages were sent at!!
If I'm missing something though and someone knows of a way to do it, I would appreciate it greatly!!

Ryan


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

RyanJon said:


> I've got a 3gs, and its fantastic.
> The only thing that p!sses me off about it is i cant get delivery reports on my text messages. I thought this would be a standard feature as every other phone I've ever owned does it! Also you cant tell what time received messages were sent at!!
> If I'm missing something though and someone knows of a way to do it, I would appreciate it greatly!!
> 
> Ryan


http://www.iphonestalk.com/tip-how-to-get-sms-delivery-reports-on-an-iphone/
Google is your friend sir!


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

> http://www.iphonestalk.com/tip-how-t...-on-an-iphone/
> Google is your friend sir!


Tried that....doesn't work, thought the knowledgeable folk on here may have a way, or be able to put me at ease by telling me its impossible!

Ryan


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

If the upgrade cost is low, then 3GS, but the HTC isn't a half bad Windows Mobile phone either.
That said, I suspect the 3GS will be upgraded in June/July, with memory capacity increase, and/or OS revision 4.0, but then again, Apple could surprise the market with a completely new hardware design (to counteract jailbreaking, among other things).
So, with 4 months to go, I'd be wanting to bank your upgrade until you see what transpires.

Mind you, as O2 may still have the exclusivity with new iPhones for 6 months, and if you're not with O2, then the above is a moot point, if you really don't want to jump ship from Orange or Vodafone.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies so far.

I should have said that I'm with o2 and have been for a fair few years so will likely stick with them.

I'd liked the look of the new Nokia N900 but its only available on Vodafone and I'm not doing that!

My business partner has a Blackberry Curve 8900 with orange and he loves it but I'm not so sure - can't go orange anyway as the signal in the new shop isn't great with them. Obviously I know there available with o2.

Might need to look at the difference in the Blackberry range as well....

Stevie


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

my last phone was a WinMo Xperia X1 (i got it because of exchange synching etc) and have just moved last month to a 32GB 3GS....

damn... just do it!

it supports exchange, and even selected folders sync which WinMo didn't, is so easy to use, and is fast..... load up times, booting from power off to on takes literally 30secs if even that compared to minutes the X1 took.

the onscreen keyboard is very good, very responsive, and you can type very fast with no mistakes (auto-correct is an awesome feature) - much better than the full qwerty keypad on my X1.

I had looked into another WinMo phone, and the HTC range were serious contenders, but for me - i know i have made the right choice with my iPhone 3GS.

only bad point - battery - it's true what people say - it sucks - i'll get 1 day, from about 0630 - 2000 before i have to charge it, although that is a lot of bluetooth talk time in the car. my X1 wasn't much better, but its the only downpoint of the iPhone in my opinion.

when you outweigh that against ALL the positive things, there is not a phone which compares to it at the minute

hope this helps


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> If its just for emails ever considered a Blackberry Bold 9700??
> 
> I went from an iphone to one and cant say i regret it one bit.
> 
> Better battery life and emails are far better.


Well I ended up going for none of the phones on the list and followed Grizzle's advice and went for a Blackberry Bold 9700!

When I did some checking the Blackberry did everything I needed a phone to do, had good battery life compared to the others and did the important stuff I wanted like email, wi fi etc and has a good selection of apps.

Been ready loads of possitive reviews and my business partner has one and its going really well. If it can stick the abuse his gets it must be good! That said I did order an invisible shield for it.

Hopefully it will arrive on Monday - can't wait!

Stevie


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

HD2 for me, soooo much better than the iPhone


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Pezza4u said:


> HD2 for me, soooo much better than the iPhone


why? explain more...


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

should have added that I got a free upgrade to the Blackberry which helped!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

nokia n900..... got an iphone last week and I am sending back.. i like the nokia and you havent gotta pay sh!t loads for applications.


----------

